# Autres langages > Autres langages > VHDL >  Convertir un .xml en .vhdl en Java

## bassi44

bonjour  tous,
Je suis en 2me anne  l'iut de nantes en gni lectrique et informatique industrielle. Nous sommes entrain de raliser un projet dont le but est de convrtir un fichier xml en un fichier vhdl par le biais d'un programme java.
Je penses que le mieux serait de crer un parser. Mais j'accepte tout autre solution.
Si vous aviez des pistes ou des exemples pouvant illustrer les dmarches  suivre cela me serait util. 
Je vous remerci d'avance pour votre aide  :;):

----------


## wace

Si tu as un exemple de xml a transformer, on devrait pouvoir t'aider,
J'ai une vague ide la tte que doit avoir un fichier vhdl donc ... j'ai surement quelques ides, reste a savoir lesquelle te donner.

----------


## mhamedbj

Tu n'a pas besoin de creer de parser, ils existent dj, (dom, jdom, etc....).

si le structure de ton fichier XML reflte un VHDL, il suffit de lire l'xml et de faire un flux de sortie vers un fichier VHDL.

----------

